# Colnago Mega Master



## Robbie1958

I recently bought this bike. it is in fact my first road bike and i fell in love with it. I would like to know a little more about it if anyone knows anything. it has the following:


Campagnolo Record cranks
carbon levers and Campagnolo Chorus brake calipers and headset. 
Mavic Open Pro wheels laced onto Campagnolo Chorus hubs . 
Aluminium frame with Time carbon forks. 
Selle Italia gel saddle
Campagnolo Chorus headset and Colnago Selcof seatpost. 
ITM Mutant handlebars and "Big One" Stem

Many thanks


----------



## Robbie1958

somehow i posted it twice and cannot delete this post..sorry


----------



## Robbie1958

I was hoping someone might be able to tell me roughly what age my bike is? how much it might have cost at the time and if the paintjob is a standard colour? in fact any information would be greatly appreciated.

Robbie


----------



## paredown

"Master" refers to the profiled tubing first used on the Master, Mega = oversized. Altec aluminum frame. 

Colnago/Time Fork is threadless so produced sometime in the mid to late 90s (looks like the MM model may have been made as late as 2003). Looks like it was badged for club racing, so it probably was painted in that scheme and purchased as part of a pro-deal. (Not sure about your particular bike, but Colnago has offered one paint scheme per year as the "pro" color--so that may explain yours....)

I took a look around--there is surprisingly little information out there on your bike!

Found this vid on YouTube:


----------



## Robbie1958

paredown said:


> "Master" refers to the profiled tubing first used on the Master, Mega = oversized. Altec aluminum frame.
> 
> Colnago/Time Fork is threadless so produced sometime in the mid to late 90s (looks like the MM model may have been made as late as 2003). Looks like it was badged for club racing, so it probably was painted in that scheme and purchased as part of a pro-deal. (Not sure about your particular bike, but Colnago has offered one paint scheme per year as the "pro" color--so that may explain yours....)
> 
> I took a look around--there is surprisingly little information out there on your bike!
> 
> Found this vid on YouTube:


Thanks for this information.:thumbsup: at least it gives me a little idea about history. 

I nearly bought a boardman, but when i saw this i realised how much more second hand bike i could get for my money. It may not be a top of the range expensive model, but i love it. It's a real pleasure to ride., and the funny thing is i can see how people won't buy anything but a Colnago.

Don't suppose anyone has any idea what the likely cost would have been back in 2003 ish?


Robbie:


----------



## David W Colnago Lover

That groupset, that frame, those wheels, I'd say in 2003 it would have been in the region of £2000-2500 (probs more towards the higher figure). Do me a favour though, rotate those hoods up a bit! Aren't your hands sliding forwards on them?


----------



## Robbie1958

David W said:


> That groupset, that frame, those wheels, I'd say in 2003 it would have been in the region of £2000-2500 (probs more towards the higher figure). Do me a favour though, rotate those hoods up a bit! Aren't your hands sliding forwards on them?


Thanks for that. with regards to the hoods, i did bring them up a bit, but was wondering is there a standard place they should be? and if so how do i measure that?


----------



## takmanjapan

*Late 90's*

Mega-master is essentially the 1st generation welded alu frame. Mega-master had an Altec tubeset and a diamond profiled top tube. Once the Dream was created with different tubing shapes the Mega-master was essentially still left in the line but was also known as the VIP2000 and Asso. With later models there may have been a change to the actual tubing but the tube shapes were pretty much the same. 

Takmanjapan


----------



## tmluk

*May be I am losing my memory ...*

I don't recall Colnago had an Aluminum frame with Master profile in the 90's. There was the steel version, the carbon fiber version and the Ti version.

I have to check my catalogue back in the 90's. Must be a sign of age  .


----------



## Le Turbo

Robbie1958 said:


> Thanks for that. with regards to the hoods, i did bring them up a bit, but was wondering is there a standard place they should be? and if so how do i measure that?


As far as I know ... when your hands are on the hoods and you're comfortably positioned, look down: your handlbars should hide the front hub.


----------

